# Habitational service



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What do you really pay for.

They dont service the fridge, cooker, boiler.
They prod the inner surface of the interior to see if its damp but it wont show damp until it is inside the van and is already ruining the interior.
They dont clean door seals or lubricate locks 
They dont flush the water system
They dont lubricate the seal on the thetford bog
They do a gas leak test, but you can get a gaslow valve that costs £25 and it will warn you of a leak at any time , not just at service time.

It seems that they dont do much that is of any use.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

So you DO do the same as most of the rest of us and do it yourself then!

C.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Jezport said:


> What do you really pay for.
> 
> They dont service the fridge, cooker, boiler.
> They prod the inner surface of the interior to see if its damp but it wont show damp until it is inside the van and is already ruining the interior.
> ...


Hi Jez,

Bring your van to us next time, you are quite welcome to watch and find out!

Peter


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Bring your van to us next time, you are quite welcome to watch and find out!
> Peter


Having a 'larff' Peter?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peter,
is it possible then to get a check sheet that shows what is included in a hab check/service then.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Hi Peter,
> is it possible then to get a check sheet that shows what is included in a hab check/service then.
> 
> cabby


Yes there is Cabby I poated one on here a couple of years ago and Grizly used in FAQS some where.

You can also see it on the front page of www.motorhomemarket.co.uk
some of it is irrelevant on the cab/chassis section

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The only really useful thing is the damp check. If they would do a gas appliance service then it might be worth having otherwise I am with Clive and it is DIY job most years.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree DIY 

Dealer's habitation service are as welcome and as cost effective as extended warrantees.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Go to our downloads section type in Habitation in the search box and there is the checklist from the Society of Vehicle Manufacturers and Traders and whilst it is a trade body funded by members it is someone to complain to if you get no satisfaction from complaining to who did it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > What do you really pay for.
> ...


Unfortunatly you are a bit too far away from me. If you open in Yorkshire let me know.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

peedee said:


> The only really useful thing is the damp check. If they would do a gas appliance service then it might be worth having otherwise I am with Clive and it is DIY job most years.
> 
> peedee


In my opinion, it is better to check things regulary as a once a year check will give damp a good time to cause damage. If you have a damp check after a dry summer nothing will show.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Even easier than that Traveller, go to >> here << where Grizzly has written an excellent guide for us, including about half a mile of checklist! 8O 

Peedee makes an excellent point about the damp test. :wink:

Euroheat sell a very accurate damp meter for 45 quid which has two settings. "Wood" for checking the logs you chuck on the woodburner, and "Building" which is fine for the truck. >> here <<

Hope this helps 

Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Habitation check*

Can't really understand why some are against a habitation (which is an annual service) check. Why spend over £40K and not look after your M/H?
I take mine to Peter Hambleton and he does an extensive check which includes a gas check and certificate for H & S.
Find yourself a decent M/H service engineer and I think it is worth it.

Bob45


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We don't like DIY, don't do it in the house and are in a fortunate enough position to be able to afford to book it in and let someone else, whom we trust, to do all the things on the list that they give us on completion. 

For us the money spent is well worth it bearing in mind our lack of competency in such areas.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Habitation check*



Bob45 said:


> Can't really understand why some are against a habitation (which is an annual service) check. Why spend over £40K and not look after your M/H?
> 
> Bob45


Becuase it is money down the drain. Most of what is on a check list, i.e. check this check that is working, you are doing when you are using it.

Good point Jezport, when I have had mine done it has been in the winter months when it is not in use quite so much.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Habitation check*



Bob45 said:


> Can't really understand why some are against a habitation (which is an annual service) check. Why spend over £40K and not look after your M/H?
> I take mine to Peter Hambleton and he does an extensive check which includes a gas check and certificate for H & S.
> Find yourself a decent M/H service engineer and I think it is worth it.
> 
> Bob45


It is my contention that looking after my motorhome is *exactly* what I am doing by doing it myself. Lets face how well did they prepare your vehicle when you bought it. Judging from the number of threads on here about teething troubles the answer must be - not very well. So much of the check is just checking stuff off.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> What do you really pay for.


Often thought that!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I understand that some people have a habitational service done by a dealer because you dont DIY.

However I believe that if you care for your motorhome on a weekly basis as I do, I will spor any problems possibly upto a year earlier than the service.

In my owners book it mentions cleaning door seals with silicone every 3 months, I believe most garages will not even do it on a habitational service.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had some poor servicing when I had caravans and I said I would never take it to a dealer again. In one case I had a the handbook stamped and window sticker issued without the wheels being taken off and the bearings / brakes checked. Basically I was paying over £100 to get someone to grease the corner steadies.

The best person to know if the equipment is working is the person who uses it every week. If you want some peace of mind then get a damp test, gas pressure check and mains power check but the rest is a waste of time.

Do they check that the fridge gets cold on electric, 12v and gas? Do they check that the water / space heater works on gas and electric? Having had handovers on purchase of a 2nd hand MH and a brand new one I believe I could do better. If I was going to pay someone to carry out the service i would use a mobile guy who did it on my drive and we could check things together.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > What do you really pay for.
> 
> 
> Often thought that!!


Think I may be able to answer that Tel - in SOME cases at least. _(He says, very carefully covering his tracks!! 8O :wink: )_

I suspect that some of the less reputable dealers tick most of the boxes in the checklist while they are having their morning coffee and biccies. 8O 8O

If you look at the full list it is so extensive it would take a week to complete all the checks. 8O :roll:

I exaggerate a little, but have a look at the list as supplied by our Grizz. >> here <<

Daunting, or what!!

Dave :wink:


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Took my MH in recently for the Habitation check and when asked why I was there said 'just for the annual rip-off' and went back 2 hours lated for the painful bit.That is holding out my wallet and saying help yourself. Well the shock came when I was told that there was severe damp damage and extensive work was needed.Bit of a shock? I nearly passed out as I was told that the back would have to come off, the floor taken out the wallboards and the shower. But there is nothing wrong with it I said; wrong! as there is a flourishing crop of mushrooms growing from the floor where it joins the back and has spread upwards from underneath.Fortunately there were 2 weeks left on the warranty and so OK for me but I have bought an extension to the warranty that covers the mechanicals as well as the caravan bit. Parts are now in stock so it will be booked in end of Jan. Don Amot was very up front with this and it proves the fact that sometimes it is not a useless rip-off. Maybe it pays to extend the time you are covered for the worst as well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its worth remembering that a lot of dealer warranties are dependant on an annual habitation service by an accredited company.

If you have a problem and can't produce the paperwork to prove that your vehicle has had regular servicing then it could prove expensive.

Once any extended warranty ends then I agree DIY is most probably the most reliable way to go.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

rayc said:


> I had some poor servicing when I had caravans and I said I would never take it to a dealer again. In one case I had a the handbook stamped and window sticker issued without the wheels being taken off and the bearings / brakes checked. Basically I was paying over £100 to get someone to grease the corner steadies.
> 
> The best person to know if the equipment is working is the person who uses it every week. If you want some peace of mind then get a damp test, gas pressure check and mains power check but the rest is a waste of time.
> 
> Do they check that the fridge gets cold on electric, 12v and gas? Do they check that the water / space heater works on gas and electric? Having had handovers on purchase of a 2nd hand MH and a brand new one I believe I could do better. If I was going to pay someone to carry out the service i would use a mobile guy who did it on my drive and we could check things together.


 Our last caravan which the mobile fitter from our dealer done all that which you mentioned apart from issuing certificate on gas /electric and does same on m/h


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I also agree with Rayc, having seen for myself the evidence of a mobile fitter's work.

My mate "borrows" our front drive to have his caravan serviced as there is no access to water or electricity where he stores it, and I have been very favourably impressed by the attention to detail shown by his fitters.

As they themselves say, they rely a lot on word of mouth and it takes only one shoddy job to lose a reputation built up over months or years. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mark (he is a member on here)

CLS (central leisure services)

Enough said

Cheap and he does a thorough job


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Habitation service*

I can certainly recommend Mark at CLS.

He uses a Protimeter Mini for testing damp. Although expensive I am sure its a worthwhile investment for long-term peace of mind, given how much damage can be caused by neglect. It also gives the opportunity to test in winter when any damp is more likely to show up.

www.digital-meters.com/products/Protimeter-Mini-Building-Moisture-Meter-%2d-Protimeter-Mini.html


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Our van has a 10 year water ingress warranty subject to an annual habitation service. Our last van was the same so we dually had it serviced after the first year £240. Seems an awful lot of money just to run a meter around the van, especially when a Carthago dealer in France charges €110. I know were I'll be getting the service done next year.


Wobby


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

wobby said:


> Our van has a 10 year water ingress warranty subject to an annual habitation service. Our last van was the same so we dually had it serviced after the first year £240. Seems an awful lot of money just to run a meter around the van, especially when a Carthago dealer in France charges €110. I know were I'll be getting the service done next year.
> 
> Wobby


Motorhomes which have a Water Ingress Warranty only have to have an annual Damp Check done by a dealer which costs around £60 for our Burstner, there should be no need to have a Habitational Service done.

Mike


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike, for telling me that, Just shows how dealers don't aways give you the full facts. I will definitely be going down that route. God alone knows what was done for the £240 I paid, especially in view of the fact that about 2 weeks later the heating pump started to make a noise as if air was in the system. When I checked the expansion tank the level was below minimum so they sure didn't check that. I had to go out and buy some top up fluid,--anti freeze, and do it myself.

Wobby.


----------



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi

I have had a Hab check done this year for the final year of the warranty but I have also purchased a damp tester from B&Q for £10 Was in their area where the powertools are. Had loads

- M/h was ok apart from 1 corner on garage floor that was 10-15% damp - was told it would need to be 25-30 % before I could claim on warranty!

So I got the tester to monitor the m/h myself, Im not worried about the garage floor as I checked with my tester a few days later all was ok. I put damp Motocross bikes in there so I expect a bit of damp in there - Although I make sure its dried ok


Mal


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Motorhomes which have a Water Ingress Warranty only have to have an annual Damp Check done by a dealer


But wobby says above that his Water Ingress Warranty is SUBJECT to a Habitation service.

If that was made clear and is part of the Agreement/Contract, then that's it & surely he HAS to have a Hab Service??


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> Motorhomes which have a Water Ingress Warranty only have to have an annual Damp Check done by a dealer which costs around £60 for our Burstner, there should be no need to have a Habitational Service done.
> 
> Mike


So what covers the warranty for other items?
My supplier (not dealer) states
"In order to protect your investment and to maintain the warranty policy, you must have your motorhome serviced annually."

It does not say water ingress only.

They have also quoted

"All motorhomes (other than the engine, chassis
cab and associated parts referred to in this
handbook which are subject to the relevant
chassis manufacturer's warranty) have a 3 year
SuperSure manufacturer's warranty from the
date of purchase (or hire purchase), which is
subject to a chargeable annual service and
inspection being carried out at an authorised
****** Service Centre."

I think members need to be wary of what information they receive, IMO and looking at the quotes given which were received from my motorhome supplier (in documentation) I would comply with the information in the warranty details. In my case an annual service, not just water ingress.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> If that was made clear and is part of the Agreement/Contract, then that's it & surely he HAS to have a Hab Service??


Tell

I was getting the info as you typed

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> In my case an annual service, not just water ingress.


...and probably in most cases I should think Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Recently, Rita and I had our MH serviced back at the Hymer factory in Germany. This was pre-booked with a comprehensive list of items that needed replaced or repaired, along with photos.

On the morning of the service, the manager came to our MH at 07.30 to go through the list and finalize what was to be done. I insisted that the gas, electric and damp checks were to be carried out and certificated. (Although our own damp meter indicated that all was well, we can't self certificate).

When asked about the habitation checks, I enquired what was carried out during these checks. The manager told Rita and I that the servicing team opened and close doors, drawers, lockers, etc, and made sure that everything was working properly.
I informed him that these were checks that I had already done myself, hence the list of faults with photos. He agreed, and judging by the good, clean, general condition of the MH, he suggested that we could probably dispense with the habitation check, thereby saving ourselves.................€220.00. 8O 8O 8O Gordon Bennett!!!

It pays to keep on top things yourself, warranty or not. :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently, Rita and I had our MH serviced back at the Hymer factory in Germany. This was pre-booked with a comprehensive list of items that needed replaced or repaired, along with photos.
> 
> ...


Thats what I think, I also check all lockers, windows and doors after severe rain and wild weather etc.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Telbell said:


> > Motorhomes which have a Water Ingress Warranty only have to have an annual Damp Check done by a dealer
> 
> 
> But wobby says above that his Water Ingress Warranty is SUBJECT to a Habitation service.
> If that was made clear and is part of the Agreement/Contract, then that's it & surely he HAS to have a Hab Service??


As far as our Burstner is concerned there is a separate 5 year warranty for water ingress with the relevant part of the book being stamped by a Burtner dealer. I read that Wobbys was a 10 year Water Ingress Warranty which as far as I can see must be separate from the normal 2/3 year warranty.
In the past I have also had it confimed from both Chausson and Autosleeper that the lack of having a Habitation Service did not invalidate any warranty. When you think about what they do there is no maintenance items of work to be done i.e. replacing of filters or cleaning out a boiler ect.
When our Burstner was 12 months old only the Water Ingress check was done and the book stamped accordingly, and if anything goes wrong with anything between 12 months and 2 years then Burstner will cover it as they did with the Dometic fridge which had a new control panel when it was 13 months old.

Mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I read that Wobbys was a 10 year Water Ingress Warranty which as far as I can see must be separate from the normal 2/3 year warranty


But not separate rom the habitation check from what he said earlier ...and which in turn would presumably be linked to the Warranty? ...perhaps he could clarify.

QUOTE;In the past I have also had it confimed from both Chausson and Autosleeper that the lack of having a Habitation Service did not invalidate any warranty UNQUOTE

Hmm-knowing what companies will do to (shall we say) "avoid" warranty claims that's surprising-if no habitation checks are done throughout the Warranty period (thereby in effect neglecting maintenance) and, say, there's a problem with gas hoses or whatever, it's surprising if the converter would allow/pay for claims.

Swift wouldn't, from Steve's post.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

so what damp meter would 1 buy 
dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> so what damp meter would 1 buy
> dave


See page 2 of this thread.

Zeb (Dave) recommends a Euroheat product


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am going to be publishing an article on hab servicing soon with updated information drawn from NCC that is 100% up to date, as the article Peter refers to is well out of date now.


----------

